# Sponsoring your spouse



## confusedmom (Apr 21, 2009)

I ahve been working in Abu Dhabi for over 5 years. My husband is also an expat but in muscat. He is planning to move into the country. Is it possible to take a dependent visa for my husband. Also we are going to have a baby. I was told I'll have trouble sponsoring my baby's visa. Please advice...


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

As far as I know wives cannot sponsor husbands....so he wud have to come here on visit...find employment and then get a residence visa thru the employer...then he can sponsor u if needed and ur baby....unfortunately u will not b able to sponsor ur baby either


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi,

Women working within certain free zones within Dubai can sponsor their husbands depending on their job title and salary; I'm not sure what the regulations are in Abu Dhabi. It may be worth checking with your HR department or PRO for further advice. 

If you can sponsor your husband - please note that he will have "housewife not allowed to work" on his residence visa and will have to obtain a work permit from his employer locally. 

Good luck


----------

